# total newbe plant advice for crested gecko vivarium



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Hay guys, I am currently undertaking a new project for my 60×60×90 exo terra vivarium.

It will be having a custom waterfall which will run though the centre of the tank with a rock wall weather side around 6 inches in height. Either side of the rock walls I will be filling with hydro balls with a lining on top then nessesary soil and moss.

I have done a couple of projects now but I want the challenge of having live plants.

There are so many it has become overwhelming and unsure of the right choices to make.

Could anyone recommend a few easy to care for plants that are varied and some with colour?

They need to be easy to care for being able to withstand humidity.

Please can someone also recommend best soil and bulb required.

I am hoping that daily misting with the waterfall will care for the plants but I am saving for a misting system for the future.

I am desperate for help so please help me with your expertise, even if u just list what you have in yours as a guide.

Any advice would be really appreciated and thank you in advance for any help.


Oz


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

That seems to be a huge Viv for one Crested Gecko? 

Plant wise; checkout Reptile Corner at Just Airplants

Phil 

:2thumb:



ozikeri said:


> Hay guys, I am currently undertaking a new project for my 60×60×90 exo terra vivarium.
> 
> It will be having a custom waterfall which will run though the centre of the tank with a rock wall weather side around 6 inches in height. Either side of the rock walls I will be filling with hydro balls with a lining on top then nessesary soil and moss.
> 
> ...


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Good to see someone taking on a challenging project. You have a decent amount of space to play with, i'd suggest getting a decent size pothos (devils ivy) and umbrella plant or calathea to take some of the room up. These are great when purchased from garden centres or homebase, b& q etc, as they're already well established and larger than online suppliers.. Make sure to take all the soil off if you do though, it may have chemicals in.

Aside from these, tradescantia is widely available and comes in a variety of colours, fittonia is a stunning low growing plant, broms, parlour palms, spider plants, etc are all good too. 

I just tend to buy things that need warmth and humidity from any shops I go in then check toxicity when i get home. Some peg it but many survive, and it's usually those that are about 2 or 3 quid from the supermarket lol, on really nice example of this is the lipstick plant i bought because it was half price, check them out on google, really nice flowers, grows as an epiphyte and has long vine like stems that spread everywhere, looks great in a jungle viv.

As said above though, the reptile corner at Justair is a good place to start and Gill's service is excellent. She always offers top advice 

As for the soil, I use a mix of small bark chips, and organic soil, seems to be working well.

A misting system will save you from tears at a later date, it's a fine balance to get the timings right though.

As for the bulb, i'd recommend a 2% daylight tube, my plants go mental under them 

Good luck with it, and be prepared for the addiction to consume you!!

Dave


----------



## ozikeri (Aug 29, 2011)

Hay guys thank you for your replies, I really appreciate it. So helpful. 

That's exactly the info I needed dave. Now I have a focus as with that many plants to choose from it was overwhelming to a point I just thought forget it. 

Yeh the tank is particularly big but due to me aiming for a waterfall with live plants it will be fingers crossed a stunning focus point of the house. Also I intend to get more females in there when completed. 

This would be my future question but may as well ask now. You know of any breeders on here.?


----------

